# Reitlehrer für Zwerge?!



## xymer (7. April 2008)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen wo ich mit Lev. 40 den Reitlehre für Zwerge finde?
Vielen Dank


----------



## buddabrot (7. April 2008)

in dun morrogh bei dem gehöft (ca 62.48).


edith: Erster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. April 2008)

Dun Morogh. Bei dieser Farm.


----------



## Schnorbus (7. April 2008)

1.) das ist ne frage für den allgemeinchannel
2.) Was hast du 40 lvl lang gemacht? Follow-Afk ziehen lassen

Der steht östlich von IF. n ganzes stück hinter der Nebelfichtenzuflucht. Da wo man das Quest für Vagash annimmt.


----------



## Padawurminator (7. April 2008)

In Dun Morogh, nen Stück östlich von Eisenschmiede auf so einem Hof.


----------



## Panasori (7. April 2008)

beim mountverkäufer steht der lehrer


----------



## Sammies (7. April 2008)

Hi 

Beim Gehöft Bernruh (56,31)


----------



## Assari (7. April 2008)

Beim Gehöft Bernruh (56,31) 			 in Dun Morogh! Da kannste auch mounts kaufen


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

Bei Bernruh (56,31) 		
Aber musst du deswegen extra einen Thread aufmachen?
Wäre es wirklich so schwer gewesen einen Zwerg anzuflüstern oder im /1 zu fragen...?


----------



## B.CA$H (7. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (20. September 2008)

sorry das ich das ding wieder rauskrame aber die koordinaten haben mich verwirrt und bevor jeder copy &paste macht und n komment sollte er die koords mal selber prüfen...

56,31 IST MITTEN IN EISENSCHMIEDE!!! BWEWEIS!!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




die richtige position 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danke für eure aufmerksamkeit


----------

